# personality



## 22956 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi, do you think that a person's personality could lead to IBS, which then leads to even more anxiety. Growing up I was very type A, I had to always make straight A's, eat healthy (became an obsession), exercise, be involved in everything. I stressed myself out all the time because I wanted to always strive for perfection but could not always achieve it. Then during my junior year of High School my IBS started. Now I am on anxiety meds. I have such a hard time letting myself be spontaneous, have fun, and go out when I would otherwise do so because either I already feel bad, or I am concerned I will feel bad. I think alot of this has led to a mild depression. Because I can't be perfect and then the emotional aspects of IBS


----------



## 16996 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi AmyI am very similar. Although I don't tend to strive for perfection all the time I do tend to worry about most things and i'm very very hard on myself needing to achieve something every minute of everyday. It didn't really hit me till I reaised I had no idea what I wanted to do after i finished school and went to University. The other thing is people always think i'm very relaxed and get annoyed at me when I don't want to do things or as you said be spontaneous. This seems to add to the grief. I also concentrate my thoughts alot on how i am feeling so i tend to miss half the day wondering. it's kind of catch22.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome amy and mango


----------

